# Fournier's gangrene in a female



## rahammerl (Nov 24, 2013)

How should I code the diagnosis for Fournier's gangrene in a female patient?  I am thinking 614.8 (Other specified inflammatory disease of female pelvic organs and tissues), but would I also code 785.4 (Gangrene: NOS, spreading cutaneous; phagedena, gangrenous cellulitis)?


----------



## elainejelks@yahoo.com (Nov 24, 2013)

*Fournier's gangrene female*

Why can't you use 616.89?


----------

